# Should I give up therapy?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok so I've had depression and anxiety for about 8 years now.. I'm taking Sertraline which has helped a bit with depression though the effects are sort of fading now. It has done nothing for anxiety. Anyway, I'm going to a free 12 week course in CBT (Talking Therapies) but it hasn't helped so far.. though it's only been 5 weeks. I missed two sessions as I was too depressed to go, plus it was at 8am in the morning, lol. Anyway, I don't really feel like it will help me at all.. and how can a measly 12 week course help with problems I've had for years? I kind of want to just give up therapy. But then my doctor is encouraging me to do it and what if she stops my medication/is disappointed in me for not going anymore? I sort of just want to try and help myself. I want to go to group CBT or something but I can't find anything in my area plus it's all expensive and I have hardly any money.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe its time to switch to a different therapist??


----------



## samuraimunki (Jun 2, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Ok so I've had depression and anxiety for about 8 years now.. I'm taking Sertraline which has helped a bit with depression though the effects are sort of fading now. It has done nothing for anxiety. Anyway, I'm going to a free 12 week course in CBT (Talking Therapies) but it hasn't helped so far.. though it's only been 5 weeks. I missed two sessions as I was too depressed to go, plus it was at 8am in the morning, lol. Anyway, I don't really feel like it will help me at all.. and how can a measly 12 week course help with problems I've had for years? I kind of want to just give up therapy. But then my doctor is encouraging me to do it and what if she stops my medication/is disappointed in me for not going anymore? I sort of just want to try and help myself. I want to go to group CBT or something but I can't find anything in my area plus it's all expensive and I have hardly any money.


Have you heard of the Linden method? It's really effective, it may help you. It works on something called neuroplasticity, which is to do with replacing one set of memories or behaviors with another. Check out www.helpwithanxiety.net


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

samuraimunki said:


> Have you heard of the Linden method? It's really effective, it may help you. It works on something called neuroplasticity, which is to do with replacing one set of memories or behaviors with another. Check out www.helpwithanxiety.net


Why don't you link directly to the official website rather than posting this link when it redirects to the official website anyway? I think you are a schill for the proprietors of this product and post this url because it appears to be disinterested third party information.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Ok so I've had depression and anxiety for about 8 years now.. I'm taking Sertraline which has helped a bit with depression though the effects are sort of fading now. It has done nothing for anxiety. Anyway, I'm going to a free 12 week course in CBT (Talking Therapies) but it hasn't helped so far.. though it's only been 5 weeks. I missed two sessions as I was too depressed to go, plus it was at 8am in the morning, lol. Anyway, I don't really feel like it will help me at all.. and how can a measly 12 week course help with problems I've had for years? I kind of want to just give up therapy. But then my doctor is encouraging me to do it and what if she stops my medication/is disappointed in me for not going anymore? I sort of just want to try and help myself. I want to go to group CBT or something but I can't find anything in my area plus it's all expensive and I have hardly any money.


Did your therapist give you worksheets?

You are having negative thoughts about the process from the outset and this should be one of the first things that you tackle using the CBT principles. Something like this; situation - going to therapy, emotion - feelings of doubt/pessimism, unhelpful thoughts - "I can't see how such a short course will be of any real benefit to me", alternative thoughts - "If this short course is to benefit me then I will have to apply myself 100% and try to learn these principles as best I can."

I find it disturbing that you have relied on antidepressants for so long. Even if they provided relief if the problems which caused the depression in the first place have not been dealt with then you are always going to be depressed even if you are symptom free on account of the meds. Eight years is a long time to be on antidepressants. Unless you were suffering from major depression due to a genetic trait then I don't see how any doctor can satisfy themselves that they were giving you the best possible treatment for your condition.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks. I didn't mean that I've been on antidepressants that long, I mean I've had depression/anxiety for about that long. I've only been on Sertraline for 2 months.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Thanks. I didn't mean that I've been on antidepressants that long, I mean I've had depression/anxiety for about that long. I've only been on Sertraline for 2 months.


My bad. I misread...


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

samuraimunki said:


> Have you heard of the Linden method? It's really effective, it may help you. It works on something called neuroplasticity, which is to do with replacing one set of memories or behaviors with another. Check out www.helpwithanxiety.net


Dude, they are charging nearly $200 for a bunch of CDs! Spamming should not be allowed, especially on a site like this!


----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> It has done nothing for anxiety. Anyway, I'm going to a free 12 week course in CBT (Talking Therapies) but it hasn't helped so far..
> I have hardly any money.


You have free choice. 
Why don't you try a book of self-help CBT? It had changed my life. Write a working sheet and examine it along with book's suggestion. It could be done alone.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I've emailed my therapist to say that I don't want to continue therapy anymore.. I feel like I'm a failure, and have just given up. Why would my doctor give me more medication when I'm clearly not making the effort..? I don't know whether I should up my dose of Sertraline from 50mg and see if that makes me feel better. And try and find a new therapist, or just go it without therapy and meds.


----------

